# [Giveaway] A new style of pod system? Enter to win the Vaporesso PodStick!



## Vaporesso (12/9/19)

Hi Vaporesso fans,

How are you doing? As we all know, the pods are flusing the market now. To follow the trend and also try to be creative, *Vaporesso* is releasing the *PodStick* – a pod system and vape pen/vape stick device in one.

1. Equipped with 2 different pods, the PodStick can satisfy your vaping desires.
*CCELL pod with tight airflow*, satisfacted with high nic liquids and nic salt
*Mesh coil with wider airflow*, better experience for restricted DTL with regular liquid

2. *Double lock mechanism with PTF inside*, convenient and child proof, no mess, no fuss,even no need to take out the pod

3. *900mAh battery with 5 levels of battery indicator*, know your battery level clearly
Five light indicators on the PodStick let you know about the battery level so you’re not left in the dark.

4. *3 adjustable power modes* for both pods, providing customized perfect vaping experience
9W, 10.5W, and 12.5W with the CCELL pod
17W, 20W, and 22W with the Meshed pod.

5. *Omni Board mini *with several protections letting you charge and vape at the same time.

Before the final releasing, we will *giveaway 2 PodStick kits* to this community

*How to enter*
To enter, please *comment below which pod you like the most in the market*
You can also enter on our Facebook and Instagram for more information

Winners will be announced on *Set 20th* (the release date)
Good luck to you all! We are really excited to introduce the Vaporesso PodStick
Hope you have a wonderful rest of your week!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (12/9/19)

Lost Vape Orion

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## La_Navidad (12/9/19)

Hot and new Mechlyfe Ratel is in my wishlist

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Acidkill (12/9/19)

voopoo drag nano

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marsha Push (12/9/19)

Renova Zero

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dunskoy (12/9/19)

Smoant Pasito pod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaakira.j (12/9/19)

Smok Nord

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## takatatak (12/9/19)

Uwell Caliburn

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerrieP (12/9/19)

Smok Nord

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (12/9/19)

Smok Nord

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marianka Pelser (12/9/19)

Voopoo drag Nano
Suorin Air

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ (12/9/19)

Smok nord

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/9/19)

Justfog Minifit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/19)

Smoant Pasito

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kareem (12/9/19)

Smoant Pasito

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (12/9/19)

I have only tried the Renova Zero and the Aspire AVP...They are both great.... But If I had to choose, my vote would be the Renova Zero Thanks for the chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (13/9/19)

Smok Nord

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (13/9/19)

Vladdin re

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (13/9/19)

Twisp Cue

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Safz_b (14/9/19)

Uwell Caliburn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cynarius (16/9/19)

Smok nord

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (18/9/19)

Artery Pall 2 pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (18/9/19)

Voopoo Find S Trio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (18/9/19)

Only ever tried the Twisp Cliq.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (18/9/19)

Smoant Pasito

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (18/9/19)

Uwell caliburn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Largo (18/9/19)

VOOPOO VINCI loks nice!.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (18/9/19)

Second vote for smoant pasito 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

Twisp cue (I tried it once)

Podstick looks good in blue, I like the top fill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## La_Navidad (19/9/19)

Smoant Pasito still )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alpharius40k (19/9/19)

Hotcig Kubi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rein95 (19/9/19)

I would really love to try a pod system did allot of reviews and I would really LOVE a Smok Nord
Thanks su much good luck to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/9/19)

Smoant Pasito

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/19)

Smoant Pasito

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (21/9/19)

Aspire Breeze

Reactions: Like 1


----------

